# East Midlands UK - support



## aVoice2use (Sep 29, 2012)

Hi all

Just on the site and thinking the groups thing must be a way forward.

Anyone know of support groups or resources in the East Midlands - England??

TA


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

I was living in Derby a while ago, though I'm not anymore, and I'm sure I stumbled across a thread for a Nottingham meet up once, dunno if they still meet and I can't find the thread now.. Might have been on the SAUK forum (that might be a better place to ask there's not so many groups being arranged
for the UK on this forum really.)

Anyway here's some groups:

http://shyness.meetup.com/cities/gb/j9/nottingham/

One is in Birmingham which isn't East Midlands, there's one for Leicstershire though too.

SAUK forum for support groups:

http://www.social-anxiety-community.org/db/forumdisplay.php?f=19


----------



## aVoice2use (Sep 29, 2012)

Cheers Tanya - will start there!

And give SAUK a look.


----------

